

Paypal changes User Agreement for Indian users, again. - sidmitra

Just received this from paypal.<p>------------------------------------------------------------<p>As part of our commitment to provide a high level of customer service, we would like to give you a 30-day advance notice on changes to our user agreement for India.<p>With effect from 1 March 2011, you are required to comply with the requirements set out in the notification of the Reserve Bank of India governing the processing and settlement of export-related receipts facilitated by online payment gateways ("RBI Guidelines").<p>In order to comply with the RBI Guidelines, our user agreement in India will be amended for the following services as follows: 
Any balance in and all future payments into your PayPal account may not be used to buy goods or services and must be transferred to your bank account in India within 7 days from the receipt of confirmation from the buyer in respect of the goods or services; and<p>Export-related payments for goods and services into your PayPal account may not exceed US$500 per transaction.
We seek your understanding as we continue to employ our best efforts to comply with the RBI Guidelines in a timely manner.<p>We regret any inconvenience caused to you and hope the advance notice will enable you to plan your future use of our services accordingly. For further information, click here.<p>If you have any questions, please contact PayPal customer support by logging into your PayPal account and clicking on ‘contact us’ at the bottom of the page. We sincerely thank you for your patience and continued support.<p>Sincerely,
The PayPal Team<p>------------------------------------------------<p>Sounds bleak!, What does this mean for the general freelancers in India?
======
random42
RBI wants to bring all the money under Indian system for taxation. It will
avoid the case where people would keep money in their PP account and use it
for online financial transactions. (Yeah, PP does keep information about
Indian users, but I guess Indian authorities/PP do not want to deal with the
hassle of book-keeping and enforcement.)

<http://www.labnol.org/india/paypal-india-dead/18585/>

